# #62 Heads



## BarSundown (Feb 2, 2005)

Well, I have an 69 XX 400ci engine with ring problems. Since I'm rebuilding, I'm pulling everything off the block and replacing it with new - heads, intake, carb, headers, etc.. Most of the parts I'm pulling off are aftermarket. And, it's not the original engine anyway, so no harm done. 

Anyway, the block is topped with a good GM head marked 62 above the D ports. Looks like it might be a 69 Ram Air head, but I'm not sure. Anyone give me some advise?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Except for the Ram Air III, all Ram Air Pontiac Heads are round-port heads.

The casting number "62" head was the standard GTO 400 4-barrel Auto Trans D-port head used on 350-horse GTO and Grand Prix, and on some big-car 400s, in '69. It's a 74cc chamber head, producing slightly reduced compression for the automatic cars (the casting number 16 head, used on 350-horse GTOs the same year measured 72 cc chambers). It has the usual 2.11 inch intake valves, 1.77 exhaust, and it has screw-in studs with guideplates.

These heads actually make very good platforms for a good performing 400, since the compression is moderate enough for modern pump gas. The heads can be ported, upgraded with some nice stainless valves, and given a good 3- or 4-angle valve job to produce pretty respectable flow and performance.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a "nit" here, but I've seen this before and it needs attention. In truth, there is no such thing as a "Ram Air III" head. The '69 366 HP engines all had "48" castings. This head was also used in 350 HP cars with a manual trans and SOME 350 "HO" engines. Some Firebirds, as well. The '70 366 HP engine used "12s". They too, were available on non-Ram Air engines. There were no "special" changes to the heads for installation on Ram Air engines. The cam and exhaust, along with different calibration in the carb and distributor, made them "Ram Air". 

Please understand, the only reason I say this, I have seen disputes, both "online" and in court, where this informatoin wasn't fully understood, and a buyer accused a seller of "fraud", thinking he had bought Ram AIr heads. Just keeping things "real".

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mr. P Body, this is a 6 year old post!!! BTW, did you get my PM on the rods? I really need your expertise on them! Thanks............
Jeff


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

I have no idea how I ended up on this post. I didn't read the date, my apologies... I should know better.

No, Jeff, I don't hink I did. I've had issues with a couple other sites not getting PMs, too. My e-mail hasn't changed... 

E-mail me directly at:

[email protected]

Jim


----------

